# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  بعدم دستورية نص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 بشأن الحد الأعلى للأجور ،

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد ، السادس من ديسمبر سنة 2009م، الموافق التاسع عشر من ذى الحجة سنة 1430 ه .*
*برئاسة** السيد المستشار / فاروق أحمد سلطان                        * *رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية** السادة المستشارين : السيد عبدالمنعم حشيش ومحمد خيرى طه وسعيد مرعى عمرو والدكتور عادل عمر شريف وتهانى محمد الجبالى  ورجب عبدالحكيم سليم** نواب رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور** السيد المستشار الدكتور / حمدان حسن فهمى      * *رئيس هيئة المفوضين*
*وحضور** السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                                * *أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 202 لسنة 28 قضائية " دستورية " .*
*المقامة من**السيد / عبد الحميد أحمد عبد الحميد*
*ضد**1      السيد وزير العدل*
*2      السيد الدكتور رئيس مجلس الوزراء*
*3      السيد محافظ القليوبية*
*4      السيد رئيس شعبة الفحص بالجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات فرع القليوبية*
*الإجراءات**بتاريخ الحادى عشر من ديسمبر 2006 ، أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة ، طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 بشأن الحد الأعلى للأجور ، وما فى حكمها فى الحكومة ووحدات الحكم المحلى ، والهيئات ، والمؤسسات العامة ، والشركات ، والجمعيات ، وكذا قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 فى شأن الحد الأعلى للأجور، وما فى حكمها ................... .*
*وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة بدفاعها ، طلبت فيها الحكم أصلياً بعدم قبول الدعوى ، واحتياطياً برفضها .*
*      وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .*
*      ونُظرت الدعوى ، على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .*
*المحكمة**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة .*
*حيث إن الوقائع على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى، وسائر الأوراق تتحصل فى أن المدعى يعمل سكرتيراً عاماً مساعداً لمحافظة القليوبية ، وقد أسند إليه الإشراف على بعض المشروعات الخاصة بصندوق خدمات المحافظة ، مقابل مكافآت معينة ، وإذ وردت مناقضة من الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات ، مفادها أنه تقاضى ما يزيد على الحد الأقصى للمبالغ المقرر صرفها ، طبقاً لقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 فى شأن الحد الأعلى للأجور ، وما فى حكمها فى الحكومة ووحدات الحكم المحلى ، والهيئات ، والمؤسسات العامة ، والشركات ، والجمعيات . فقد أصدر محافظ القليوبية قراراً بوقف صرف أية مبالغ له ، وتجنيبها بالحسابات الدائنة بديوان المحافظة ، فأقام المدعى ، أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى " دائرة القليوبية " ، الدعوى رقم 1593 لسنة 5 قضائية ، بطلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار المشار إليه . وأثناء نظرها ، دفع بعدم دستورية كل من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 ، وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 المشار إليهما . وإذ قدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية هذا الدفع ، وصرحت للمدعى برفع الدعوى الدستورية ، فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة .*
*وحيث إنه عن دفع هيئة قضايا الدولة بعدم قبول الدعوى ، بمقولة أن محكمة الموضوع صرحت بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية ، دون أن يثير المدعى ، أمامها ، دفعاً بعدم دستورية النصوص المطعون فيها ، فهو مردود بما جرى عليه قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، بأن ولايتها فى مجال الفصل فى المسائل الدستورية ، التى تطرح عليها ، مناطها اتصالها بها ، وفقاً للأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى المادة (29) من قانونها ، وذلك إما بإحالة هذه المسائل إليها من محكمة الموضوع ، لتقول كلمتها فيها ، وإما من خلال دفع بعدم دستورية نص قانونى ، يبديه خصم ، أثناء نظر نزاع موضوعى ، وتقدر المحكمة جديته ، لترخص ، بعدئذ ، لهذا الخصم وخلال أجل لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر برفع دعواه الدستورية ، فى شأن المسائل التى تناولها هذا الدفع . وهذه الأوضاع الإجرائية سواء ما تعلق منها بطريقة رفع الدعوى الدستورية ، أو بميعاد رفعها تُعد من النظام العام ، باعتبارها من الأشكال الجوهرية ، التى تغيا بها المشرع مصلحة عامة ، حتى ينتظم التداعى فى المسائل الدستورية بالإجراءات التى رسمها ، وفى الموعد الذى حدده . وإذ الثابت أن المدعى أثناء نظر الدعوى الموضوعية ، قدم بجلسة 18/5/2006 مذكرة ، ضمنها دفعاً بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 ، فقدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية هذا الدفع ، وقررت بجلسة 19/10/2006 إعادة الدعوى للمرافعة ، وتأجيلها إلى جلسة 18/1/2007 ، مع منح المدعى مهلة ثلاثة أشهر لرفع دعواه الدستورية ، فأقام دعواه الماثلة ، ومن ثم فإن هذه الدعوى قد أقيمت بالطريق القانونى ، طبقاً لنص البند ( ب ) من المادة (29) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 ، مما يتعين معه الالتفات عن هذا الدفع .*
*وحيث إن القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 المطعون فيه قد تضمن ثلاث مواد ، جرت نصوصها على النحو الآتى :*
*المادة الأولى :*
*يلغى العمل بالقانون رقم 113 لسنة 1961 بعدم جواز زيادة ما يتقاضاه رئيس أو عضو مجلس الإدارة ، أو العضو المنتدب ، أو أى شخص ، يعمل فى هيئة أو مؤسسة عامة ، أو شركة ، أو جمعية ، عن خمسة آلاف جنيه سنوياً ، ويتجاوز عن استرداد ما تم صرفه بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون الملغى .*
*المادة الثانية :*
*يضع مجلس الوزراء الحد الأعلى لمجموع ما يتقاضاه العاملون فى الحكومة ، أو وحدات الحكم المحلى ، أو الهيئات ، أو المؤسسات العامة ، أو الشركات ، أو الجمعيات ، فى صورة مرتبات ، أو بدلات ، أو مكافآت ، أو حوافز ، أو بأى صورة أخرى .*
*المادة الثالثة :*
*ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويُعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره .*
*وإعمالاً لنص المادة الثانية المشار إليها ، صدر قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 ، معدلاً بقراره 234 لسنة 2000 ، متضمناً النصوص الآتية :*
*المادة الأولى :*
*لا يجوز أن يزيد على أربعة وخمسين ألف جنيه سنوياً ، مجموع ما يتقاضاه أى شخص ، يعمل فى الحكومة أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية ، أو الهيئات ، أو المؤسسات العامة ، أو بنوك القطاع العام ، أو هيئات القطاع العام وشركاته ، بصفته عاملاً ، أو مستشاراً ، أو بأى صفة أخرى ، سواء صرفت إليه المبالغ بصفة مرتبات ، أو مكافآت ، أو بدلات ، أو حوافز ، أو بأى صورة أخرى .*
*ويزاد هذا المبلغ سنوياً ، بمقدار الزيادة ، التى تقررها الدولة ، بمقتضى قوانين العلاوات الخاصة .*
*وتستثنى من ذلك المبالغ ، التى تصرف مقابل نفقات فعلية ، مؤداة فى صورة بدل سفر ، أو مصاريف انتقال ، أو إقامة ، متى كان صرفها فى حدود القواعد والنظم المعمول بها فى هذه الجهات .*
*المادة الثانية :*
*على الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة ، أن تقوم بإبلاغ الجهة التابع لها العامل ، بجميع المبالغ ، التى يتقاضاها منها ، فى أية صورة كانت ، وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صرفها .*
*المادة الثالثة :*
*يحسب الحد الأعلى ، على أساس ما يستحقه العامل فى سنة ميلادية كاملة . وتجرى المحاسبة فى نهاية شهر ديسمبر من كل سنة .*
*ويؤول إلى الخزانة العامة ، المبلغ ، الذى يزيد على الحد الأعلى .*
*المادة الرابعة :*
*على وزير المالية إصدار القرارات والتعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القرار .*
*المادة الخامسة :*
*ينشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويُعمل به من السنة الميلادية الحالية .*
*وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية مناطها على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ارتباطها بالمصلحة القائمة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم الصادر فى المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل فى الطلبات المرتبطة بها ، والمطروحة على محكمة الموضوع . متى كان ذلك ، وكان النزاع الموضوعى يدور حول أحقية المدعى فى صرف المبالغ المستحقة له كمكافآت ، مقابل إشرافه على بعض المشروعات الخاصة بصندوق خدمات محافظة القليوبية ، التى يعمل سكرتيراً عاماً مساعداً لها ، والتى تجاوزت الحد الأعلى للأجور المنصوص عليه فى قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 ، وكان القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 قد خول ، بمادته الثانية ، مجلس الوزراء وضع الحد الأعلى لمجموع ما يتقاضاه العاملون فى الحكومة ، أو وحدات الحكم المحلى ، أو الهيئات ، أو المؤسسات العامة ، أو الشركات ، أو الجمعيات ، فى صورة مرتبات ، أو بدلات ، أو مكافآت ، أو حوافز ، أو بأى صورة أخرى ، فإن مصلحة المدعى الشخصية المباشرة فى اختصام تلك المادة ، وكذلك طعنه بعدم دستورية كامل نصوص قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء السالف ذكرها ، تكون متوافرة ، وبذلك يتحدد نطاق هذه الدعوى .*
*وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على النصوص المطعون فيها مخالفتها لأحكام المواد (13 ، 23 ، 32 ، 34 ، 122 ) من الدستور لإهدارها حقى العمل والملكية ، وذلك بحرمان العامل من أجره ، الذى يستحقه نتيجة عمله ، وتسلب السلطة التشريعية من اختصاصها الأصيل بتفويضها مجلس الوزراء فى وضع الحد الأعلى للأجور .*
*وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن الدستور عهد بنص المادة (122) إلى المشرع بتعيين القواعد ، التى تتقرر بموجبها ، على خزانة الدولة ، المرتبات ، والمعاشات ، والتعويضات ، والإعانات ، والمكافآت ، وتنظيم حالات الاستثناء منها ، والجهات التى تتولى تطبيقها ، لتهيئة الظروف الأفضل ، التى تفى باحتياجات من تقررت لمصلحتهم ، وتكفل مقوماتها الأساسية ، التى يتحررون بها من العوز ، وينهضون معها بمسئولية حماية أسرهم ، والارتقاء بمعيشتها . ومقتضى هذا أن الدستور لم يعقد للسلطة التنفيذية اختصاصاً ما ، بوضع القواعد المشار إليها فيما تقدم ، وأن هذه القواعد يتعين أن تتولاها السلطة التشريعية ، بما تصدره من قوانين . متى كان ذلك ، وكان المقرر أنه إذا ما أسند الدستور تنظيم حق من الحقوق إلى السلطة التشريعية ، فلا يجوز لها أن تتسلب من اختصاصها ، وتُحيل الأمر ، برمته ، إلى السلطة التنفيذية ، دون أن تقيدها ، فى ذلك ، بضوابط عامة ، وأسس رئيسية ، تلتزم بالعمل فى إطارها ، فإذا ما خرج المشرع على ذلك ، وناط بالسلطة التنفيذية تنظيم حق من أساسه ، كان متخلياً عن اختصاصه الأصيل ، المقرر بالمادة 86 من الدستور .*
*وحيث إن نص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 ، فيما فوض مجلس الوزراء فى وضع الحد الأعلى لمجموع ما يتقاضاه العاملون فى الحكومة ، أو وحدات الحكم المحلى ، أو الهيئات ، أو المؤسسات العامة ، أو الشركات ، أو الجمعيات ، فى صورة مرتبات ، أو بدلات ، أو مكافآت ، أو حوافز ، أو بأى صورة أخرى ، دون وضع الضوابط العامة أو الأسس الرئيسية ، التى تنظم موضوع الحد الأعلى لما يتقاضاه هؤلاء العاملون من مرتبات وما فى حكمها مما سلف ذكره ، على الرغم من أنها تمثل عبئاً مالياً على خزانة الدولة ، فإن مسلكه ، فى هذا الشأن يكون مخالفاً لنصى المادتين (86 ، 122) من الدستور .*
*وحيث إن قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 المشار إليه ، قد وضع الحد الأعلى للأجور ، وما فى حكمها لمن حددته المادة الأولى منه ، ونظم أحكامه وكان يستند فى ذلك إلى السلطة المخولة له بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 سالف الذكر ؛ فإن القضاء بعدم دستوريتها يترتب عليه ، لزوماً ، سقوط ذلك القرار .*
*فلهذه الأسباب**      حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية نص المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1985 بشأن الحد الأعلى للأجور ، وما فى حكمها ، فى الحكومة ، ووحدات الحكم المحلى ، والهيئات و المؤسسات العامة ، والشركات ، والجمعيات ، وسقوط قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 615 لسنة 1986 ، وألزمت الحكومة بالمصروفات ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .*

----------

